# What's that sound?



## Starry_Music (Mar 27, 2019)

From time to time I hear sounds on tracks and I am absolutely clueless as to how they are made. Often these are somewhat subtle. Here are two examples. Does anyone have an opinion as to how these sounds were created?

Earhart Video (not too long). This video contains some beautiful "metallic" keyboard or percussion tones. Any idea how to create these sounds?


This AudioJungle track has a fascinating "top loop" percussion sound. Kind of "clicky" with a LOT of rhythmic variation. I think it's absolutely fascinating. Does anyone have an idea how to create this?
https://audiojungle.net/item/epic-abstract/19441266


----------

